

"A form of search that depends on design" -- BooYarr - peternicholls
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/8464
Here is my response to: 
"Startup Ideas we would like to fund"<p>Particularly number 16:
"A form of search that depends on design"<p>Try it out! It grows on you, trust me.<p>Any feedback would be appreciated!!
======
nose
Read the entire EULA before you install. It's pretty interesting.

"By sending BooYarr any information, material or communication (User
Submissions) or posting User Submissions anywhere on the Site, You grant
BooYarr a worldwide, unrestricted, irrevocable, royalty-free, sublicenseable
and transferable license to use, copy, reproduce, display, perform, modify,
prepare derivative works of, translate, transmit and distribute those User
Submissions, and You also agree that BooYarr is free to use anyideas,
concepts, know-how or techniques included in User Submissions for any
purpose."

~~~
peternicholls
I have removed that (scary paragraph) from the EULA.

I completely forgot to read over this more carefully and apologize. Laziness
on my behalf.

I will be working on getting a more accurate EULA up and running asap.

Just note, I do not track search queries at all!! Its really no interest at
all to me!!

I have put this extension together rather quickly, perhaps a bit to quickly!!

------
peternicholls
Hey people, This is my response to a new form of search that depends on
design. It's pretty different to anything I have seen, it does take a bit of
getting use to but once you do it's really quiet fast and useful. Appreciate
any feedback!! Thanks

------
zain
What's with the huge smiley face taking up half the browser window?

~~~
peternicholls
Best image I could find at the time....

~~~
DougBTX
Aah, just looking at the screen shots, I thought that was the design that this
"new form of search that depends on design" depended on...

